# Is DD-WRT really that impressive over manufacturer firmware?



## RoddimusPrime

With all the current router technology and firmware having come a long way, is DD-WRT that much better than something TP-Link, ASUS, or Cisco would have installed in their routers? I know it used to be the rage along with Tomato.

Often times people just say yes due to word of mouth, tech legend status, and because they can. What I care about is current real world results and links to these results. Not to mention DD-WRT in comparison to other stock firmware (again, more recent routers).

For me I prefer ease of use, power, and intelligent auto features.

What say you OCN?


----------



## Maximization

I have been using an Linksys Cisco router WRT54G v2.0 for 8 years 7 of them with DD-WRT firmware. It is stable. Hacked once, but my settings were off; also and DD-WRT did firmware update right away, great online community. It did unlock all memory to device which was amazing compaired to the stock firmware; it was light years ahead of the stock firmware. Now, I do not know. I guess it depends what you are using it for. I use mine only as a gateway so I am not doing any tunnuling, networking or anything. It is obviously stable, I can vouch for that. It made my 50 dollar router, (2005 dollars) easily into a 100 dollar router or more.

My understanding was the they are being sold standerd now by major router OEMS.


----------



## FlashFir

I say OpenWRT. Why?

Oh my let me show you.

This is a really sloppy but this is me attempting to whip out like 2 weeks for someone else, worth of research on routers and my "problem" of having 7 dudes and trying to game while people are watching fattube i mean youtube.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1344901/does-upgrading-a-router-do-much/0_100#post_18964059

--


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoddimusPrime*
> 
> With all the current router technology and firmware having come a long way, is DD-WRT that much better than something TP-Link, ASUS, or Cisco would have installed in their routers? I know it used to be the rage along with Tomato.
> Often times people just say yes due to word of mouth, tech legend status, and because they can. What I care about is current real world results and links to these results. Not to mention DD-WRT in comparison to other stock firmware (again, more recent routers).
> For me I prefer ease of use, power, and intelligent auto features.
> What say you OCN?


Router technology and firmware has really changed in.... a decade?

Ease of use and power features are generally opposite things.... the more features avaliable, the more complex set-up can become.

DD-WRT offers features like bridge/repeater functionality that stock firmware don't offer. You can increase transmission power or overclock. Furthermore, consumers can fix firmware bugs themselves rather than wait for companies to fix it for them (if ever).


----------



## RoddimusPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> I have been using an Linksys Cisco router WRT54G v2.0 for 8 years 7 of them with DD-WRT firmware. It is stable. Hacked once, but my settings were off; also and DD-WRT did firmware update right away, great online community. It did unlock all memory to device which was amazing compaired to the stock firmware; it was light years ahead of the stock firmware. Now, I do not know. I guess it depends what you are using it for. I use mine only as a gateway so I am not doing any tunnuling, networking or anything. It is obviously stable, I can vouch for that. It made my 50 dollar router, (2005 dollars) easily into a 100 dollar router or more.
> My understanding was the they are being sold standerd now by major router OEMS.


Yeah, there are a couple major companies who use DD-WRT in at least some of their routers now. Funny to think no one mentions Tomato anymore. But, alas I am just curious to see if it will be intuitive as well as give someone the control and boosts they desire. Of course, this is assuming the stock firmware is somehow inferior. Which may be case by case. And it has been a few years since I really looked into the development of router firmware, etc. That's why I posted this. To find out!


----------



## RoddimusPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*
> 
> Router technology and firmware has really changed in.... a decade?
> *Ease of use and power features are generally opposite things.... the more features avaliable, the more complex set-up can become.*
> DD-WRT offers features like bridge/repeater functionality that stock firmware don't offer. Furthermore, consumers can fix firmware bugs themselves rather than wait for companies to fix it for them (if ever).


I am a bit of a techy like many on here, so complexity is relative. I am not under the assumption it has to be dummy proof so my dad or mom can use it. Rather, it should be clean UI, easy to get to the basics, and a menu for advanced settings that clearly mark what things are and what you are changing rather than bad identification, etc.


----------



## Sarec

I personally used sveasoft back in the day before DD-wrt and others really offered a suite of features. I wouldn't touch sveasoft with a 10 foot pole now but DD-wrt and co. are amazing over many models of stock firmware.


----------



## Shadychevyowner

I run a linksys 400N and it would randomly drop signal with 4+ things connecting to it. I put DD-WRT on it and now it hasnt lost connection for the last year march would be 2 years. That is if the power doesnt go out lol


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoddimusPrime*
> 
> I am a bit of a techy like many on here, so complexity is relative. I am not under the assumption it has to be dummy proof so my dad or mom can use it. Rather, it should be clean UI, easy to get to the basics, and a menu for advanced settings that clearly mark what things are and what you are changing rather than bad identification, etc.


It's very popular so the documentation is quite good: http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


----------



## bojinglebells

just got a new ASUS router (RT-N66U) and ended up going with Tomato (by Shibby) instead of DD-WRT because apparently DD-WRT isn't in perfect working order yet for it.

At any rate, it would be pretty awesome if most if not all routers became "open" so that it gets easier for 3rd party firmware developers to produce for them and we see greater compatibility. Heck, I know Buffalo Technologies actually installs DD-WRT on some of their routers by default.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bojinglebells*
> 
> At any rate, it would be pretty awesome if most if not all routers became "open" so that it gets easier for 3rd party firmware developers to produce for them and we see greater compatibility. Heck, I know Buffalo Technologies actually installs DD-WRT on some of their routers by default.


One can dream.... it would be great if tablets became open as well.


----------



## linkinparkfan007

I feel that Tomato is the more user friendly especially with the interface since DD-WRT seems a little clunky.
Gargoyle is my Firmware of Choice based of OpenWRT it has graphics for bandwidth monitoring, quotas, etc.


----------



## RoddimusPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkinparkfan007*
> 
> I feel that Tomato is the more user friendly especially with the interface since DD-WRT seems a little clunky.
> Gargoyle is my Firmware of Choice based of OpenWRT it has graphics for bandwidth monitoring, quotas, etc.


I was under the impression OpenWRT isn't as fleshed out as DD-WRT. Further, I thought the lack of official support for many routers left it to tinkerers to figure out and configure things to a working order for many routers? Whereas with DD-WRT they have many official firware releases you can just download and install and off you go. Feel free to enlighten me otherwise. I like to tinker, but I want to make sure more than anything I have a stable powerful network that meets my needs listed in the OP.


----------



## FlashFir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoddimusPrime*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *linkinparkfan007*
> 
> I feel that Tomato is the more user friendly especially with the interface since DD-WRT seems a little clunky.
> Gargoyle is my Firmware of Choice based of OpenWRT it has graphics for bandwidth monitoring, quotas, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I was under the impression OpenWRT isn't as fleshed out as DD-WRT. Further, I thought the lack of official support for many routers left it to tinkerers to figure out and configure things to a working order for many routers? Whereas with DD-WRT they have many official firware releases you can just download and install and off you go. Feel free to enlighten me otherwise. I like to tinker, but I want to make sure more than anything I have a stable powerful network that meets my needs listed in the OP.
Click to expand...

Not true as far as I'm aware.

Used dd-wrt micro on my wrt54g2, google that for that little baby's picture.
Going from there to this GUI has been actually no different. i like both equally. i don't use gargoyle, use luci.

**Main reason you'd want OpenWRT is bufferbloat problem is resolved. Lag. Full blast torrent or uploading or downloading but still very little jitter and latency increases for the rest of users.*

https://gist.github.com/4129668
This is the post of peted20 from slickdeals who spent like at least 45 minutes of time typing out posts, not that one included, to me helping me understand it and then helping me set it up.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## linkinparkfan007

Here are some of the features that I love on Gargoyle:
1. Shows your Quote on the Main Screen - Can be associated to many Quotas

2. Bandwidth Graphs by Hostname, Total Bandwidth, IP, QoS Class - in 15/30/1hour/12hour/24hour intervals

3. Bandwidth Usage by Hostname, Total Bandwidth, IP, and QoS Class - in 15/30/1hour/12hour/24hour intervals

4.Bandwidth Distribution in same intervals for each host

5.In Text Form for each host

6. Quotas with actions to block user, etc.

7. USB Printer Support via the JetDirect Protocol.


----------



## RoddimusPrime

Thanks guys. I will have to check out Open WRT. I just hope they are rapidly expanding support for routers. I was recently looking at the ASUS RT-N66U due to A) it's hardware tech. and specs, and B) it can support DD-WRT. Will have to compare those routers in the above link with this one as well as seeing if the RT-N66U is supported by Open WRT.


----------



## FlashFir

Not every router that is compatible with open wrt isn't compatible with the latest branch called attitude adjustment


----------



## FlashFir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkinparkfan007*
> 
> Here are some of the features that I love on Gargoyle:
> 1. Shows your Quote on the Main Screen - Can be associated to many Quotas
> 
> 2. Bandwidth Graphs by Hostname, Total Bandwidth, IP, QoS Class - in 15/30/1hour/12hour/24hour intervals
> 
> 3. Bandwidth Usage by Hostname, Total Bandwidth, IP, and QoS Class - in 15/30/1hour/12hour/24hour intervals
> 
> 4.Bandwidth Distribution in same intervals for each host
> 
> 5.In Text Form for each host
> 
> 6. Quotas with actions to block user, etc.
> 
> 7. USB Printer Support via the JetDirect Protocol.


I want that. More than Luci. Time to switch over next time I have time! If it's compatible D:


----------



## KGB7

Every 3rd party firmware has good and bad. Some are better then others at specific things. If your router supports ALL 3rd party firmwares, then the best thing to do is test them all out.

DD-WRT has broken QoS, it works one minute then it doesnt work, or it works if you lucky for about a day. Takes ages to get all the bugs out, since they try to support a lot of routers.
OpenWRT firmware is complicated and hard to navigate through, lack of QoS functions.
Gargoyle is very simple and gets the job done, it has perfect working QoS and Quota.
I cant say much about Tomato, as i havent tested it enough to find flaws.

OCing routers is pointless, especially for home use, and can make things worse then better. Increasing Wifi power levels has it draw backs; higher power reduces signal quality.

So tested them all out, and chose a firmware based on your needs. As i said, some firmwares are better at specific things then others. At the end of the day, you might only need OEM stock firmware.


----------



## wrdEasyTomato

If any of you have an Asus RT-N16 you should checkout EasyTomato.

It's got all of the power Tomato features (awesome QoS), but is also really easy to install and makes access restriction and bandwidth monitoring stupid easy.


----------

